

Apple, Microsoft may 'merge' in next 5-10 years says market analyst - daffee
http://in.news.yahoo.com/apple-microsoft-may-39-merge-39-next-5-091213266--finance.html

======
byoung2
The regulators would never allow it. If an AT&T - T-Mobile merger can't
happen, neither can a merger of two of the biggest tech companies in the
world.

